# Culpeper board votes to bolster ‘God-given right’ to bear arms



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.starexponent.com/news/c...gEOOsPIeIsNqNfBFrGhnC60EricReMUbKwC5CdGJy8cjE


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Why are members allowed to place articles on site that require us to do things we would rather not do?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Donel, 
Don't know what you're referring to.
It's a link to a news article about what's happening in Virginia about second amendment rights and those in office who are trying to restrict/eliminate them. 
States are starting to announce second amendment sanctuary counties in opposition.
Was there some other problem with the site?
I have ad-blockers and didn't notice if there were ad or pop up concerns.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I can't read artcle unless I subscribe or allow ads on my computer.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

My apologies. I'm able to read it without a subscription and I get a notice about ad blocking software that I have, but am still able to read the aticle. 
Hears a link to TTAG article about it (summary) that may not give you that difficulty. Warning: TTAG has their own opinions about things. 
https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/v...putize-thousands-to-protect-their-gun-rights/


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

Thankyou for clearing it up. I can see how this can happen with little or no knowledge to the author. Next time I'll be less harsh.


----------

